# The redheaded stepmouse personified



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

The biggest trouble with screwing around while you're supposed to be working... you can't show anyone when you get something really cute. :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh what darlings! Love this picture


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous babes!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

great pic.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww!


----------

